# Chiang Mai Assistance



## howie444 (May 7, 2012)

Dear all

I recently posted a thread called 'Chiang Mai - Cost Of Living' and the replies I got was amazing, many many thanks to those of you who helped me out.
When I was recently looking at one of the hundreds of web sites relating to Chiang Mai, I came across one that offered a package that introduces someone like me to Chiang Mai.
I am hopefully visiting in May next year for a month, then 2-3 months the following year with a hopefully permanent move towards the end of 2014.
I wondered if anyone had experienced one of these 'packages' which introduces you to Chiang Mai, Condo's and all other things that a person on his own may either not realise or just needs pointing in the right direction. Or would it be a lot better for me next year to just turn up and do this all by myself. (I am hoping to live in a basic B&B for a month, look at Cond's for my retirement, language schools etc)
I have visited Thailand about 11 times but not for at least 6yrs.
Many thanks for any help
Howie


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Cost effective?*

Howie:

You are asking a question that only you can answer. Specifically, I typically do things on my own so I would not spend my hard earned cash (I'm also "cheap" although I prefer the term frugal) on something I expect I could do on my own. I've freelanced my visits to Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai and other parts "up North" without any problems. 

However, you are asking on your behalf not mine. The correct questions to ask are back to you; Can you afford it?, Will you be happier with the perception that you haven't missed anything? If you pay for this service you would expect an unbiased opinion as you are a client.

As you do have a specific purpose in these visits, exploratory for your future retirement plans, you do have something at stake. So, for the sake of completeness, using this service may be money well spent. 

You asked if anyone has "experienced one of these packages", I have not. I would expect that it is relatively pricey since they advertise. In your shoes I would contact them and ask for a list of exactly what they will deliver for the money. I would also request a list of prior clients to contact for reference. 

If everything appears legitimate and the deliverables would be useful to you, spend the money. Do your due diligence looking for a scam or possibly a misapplication. Make sure you'll have a reasonably fluent English speaker to guide you.

Good luck.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate to keep agreeing with Stednick, but I do. Go to a hotel for a few days near the centre. Ask the receptionist what is worthwhile seeing nearby; maybe she'll come and show you the sites! Have a beer, find out about street food, find an English language newspaper and local website, visit the Queen's garden, take a tuk tuk. That's how I would do it if I was going for a crash 'get to know Chiang Mai' course, but I find that just wandering around a place is quite a good way of getting to know a place. 
A package tour certainly wouldn't show me the stuff that I am really interested in (and I don't mean the bars). One example: under the illusion that Thai music meant the elegant stuff played on traditional instruments, I asked my son in law to take me to listen, no problem he said. Why, I asked myself, are we now in a night club? I couldn't get the expresssion 'traditional' to him. 'No have' we eventually decided.


----------



## howie444 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Stednick and Cooked

I so enjoy doing what i am doing (spending hours and hours looking up everything related to retirement, Thailand and Chiang Mai). I have folders full, books full, computer documents full my head full!!) and still there is so much to learn.
One of the things at the top of my 'looking forward to 'list in relation to my future plans, was to step down in Chiang Mai next year with a month ahead of me...and explore and learn.
I remembered this 'package' thing on a web site a read somewhere so thought I would ask the question...
Thanks again Stednick and Cooked (and anyone else with a similar answer) I have decided without doubt to do this on my own. I will hopefully have a month..and like Stednick says about 'doing things on your own' I am a loner so this doesn't bother me in the slightest.
Thanks again for this Forum for helping me with the bits that I just need reasurance on.
When I do travel to Chiang Mai next year, I have a feeling that when I set foot off the plane, I will just want to either screem in excitement or just cry (don't mind admitting!!)...then when I am sat in my B&B..I will be thinking 'why has this taken me so long to decide to do this'.
Howie


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*carpe diem*

Howie:

Mr. Cooke has provided you with good advice. I suggest you follow it.

"Go to a hotel for a few days near the centre. Ask the receptionist what is worthwhile seeing nearby; maybe she'll come and show you the sites! Have a beer, find out about street food, find an English language newspaper and local website, visit the Queen's garden, take a tuk tuk. That's how I would do it if I was going for a crash 'get to know Chiang Mai' course, but I find that just wandering around a place is quite a good way of getting to know a place." 



I've made several excursions to Chiang Mai, Doi Suthep is my favorite temple. On a couple of the trips I was accompanied by my wife, Thai native, so those don't count. One of the best solo trips was when I spoke to one of the local song taew drivers (taxi). He spoke broken English, I spoke broken Thai, the combo worked, we could communicate. I wound up hiring him as my personal private driver/tour guide for three days. It turned out to be an extremely workable solution. He probably made more than triple his normal take for three day's taxi work and I probably paid about half of what a guided tour would have cost me.

As Mr. Cooke suggests, talk to the Receptionist. Look first though as many Chiang Mai hotels have a side "Tour Business" renting a space in the hotel. These businesses may be part of the hotel or independent of the hotel. Either way, if one of these businesses is in the hotel the receptionist is obligated to steer you to them. 

Good luck and enjoy Chiang Mai.


----------



## rapidasia (Aug 30, 2012)

I've lived in Chiang Mai for about 8 years. It is a relaxed, 'foreigner friendly' town. The province has many different districts that have their own character and are very different from the city center. The place to start for your 'orientation' might be to think about what kind of living situation you want - in town or village life, fancy modern condo, local style condo, planned gated community or living the good life with a new wife in a village...

Everything orients around the moat - so if you take a look at a map you'll see that the primary foreigner living area is more or less to on the northwest side of the town center -- that is a generalization that many people will argue with but that is where many of the established foreigner oriented condos are and new ones being built. That's also where some of the better hospitals are too. 

The city is easy to get around - isn't really all that big, and there are many areas to live in that are safe, convenient and friendly. Just be slow about making major capital investments until you know what is what. You might be surprised how fast people make big decisions when overwhelmed with how wonderful it all seems.

Unless the 'orientation package' is super cheap, (and as people mention - is worthwhile after you check it out) then I don't think you need a pre-arranged tour, especially since you have a month to get oriented. If you were here for a week on a fact finding mission, then an organized tour might expedite things.

The hotel/guesthouse you stay in can arrange to find you a driver and probably a guide to show you around. Many tuk-tuk drivers speak enough English to be a guide. Just be aware that you have to state your intentions clearly (both as a subject matter and use simple English words) - in Thailand people say 'yes they understand' whether or not they have any clue about what you're saying - 

If you're not careful an orientation tour will take you to the jewelry-ceramic-rug tourist shops. As I think was mentioned, if you have a list of the highlights you want to see - then a tuk-tuk, or songtaew sii dang (the red pickup truck transports - those drivers typically don't speak English but know the landmarks enough to get you where you want to go) can take you to most places around town quickly and easily; be sure to negotiate price in advance - ripoffs aren't really a huge problem, but it is a free market economy - just remember to smile no matter what.


----------



## howie444 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Rapidasia
When I visit next spring I will visit the northwest area and view some Condo's there. Also I will go and view Suphanich, Riverside and SR Condo on the eastern side of the river (unless anyone says not to!)

I prorbably will stay for the first week in a B&B like Thaphae Garden, then probably move to another in a different part of Chiang mai for the second week, then again for the 3rd and 4th week.

I also am planning to visit in April/May time when it will be a little warm!! That way if I manage to live without too much wishing for frost and snow, I then know I can manage whatever the weather.

The only thing I don't seem to be able to get a grip on is the Visa siuation. Although for my 2 visits I will be ok as done it many times before, however when I retire (hopefully in 2014/15) I will have learnt a little more. What I may do is try and get a quich 'idiots guide to visa' course whilst I am in Chiang mai next year.

Many thanks again for everyones advice, this is a great forum...

Howie


----------



## rapidasia (Aug 30, 2012)

March-April are the hottest times of year here - too hot. Mid-April is Songkran which is a gigantic festival celebrating the New Year, transition from dry season to wet season - worth planning your trip around - to be here for it, or avoid it depending on your mood. In May we'll start to get afternoon thundershowers that cool things off a bit, so you might get a fun introduction to a tropical downpour. 

Retirement Visa is the one you might want to arrange. It is almost a 'do it yourself' process, but might be worth spending a couple hundred bucks on a Thai lawyer to do for you. Lots of resources on the web explaining it. The financial resources requirement was something like depositing 800,000 baht in the bank or show 65,000 baht monthly income transferred into Thailand - but not exactly sure what it is right now.


----------



## howie444 (May 7, 2012)

rapidasia said:


> March-April are the hottest times of year here - too hot. Mid-April is Songkran which is a gigantic festival celebrating the New Year, transition from dry season to wet season - worth planning your trip around - to be here for it, or avoid it depending on your mood. In May we'll start to get afternoon thundershowers that cool things off a bit, so you might get a fun introduction to a tropical downpour.
> 
> Retirement Visa is the one you might want to arrange. It is almost a 'do it yourself' process, but might be worth spending a couple hundred bucks on a Thai lawyer to do for you. Lots of resources on the web explaining it. The financial resources requirement was something like depositing 800,000 baht in the bank or show 65,000 baht monthly income transferred into Thailand - but not exactly sure what it is right now.


Thanks Rapidasia, I will have to decide on my time to visit. probably the best time for me would be May 2013, so will have to get used to a little rain. But as this visit is more of a fact finding excercise, I dont really need to visit in the 'tourist' season, and when I retire I will have a wet season every year so it will be a good introduction as you say!
Visa wise, Siam legal I have got on board so nearer the time I will let them sort the retirement Visa for me. I will use them for my tourist visa next year to see how I get on with them, but they seem a reliable company as I have emailed them a couple of times and they have replied promptly. But as you advise, I will have a look on the web in the mean time so I will have a better understanding.

Many thanks again

Howie


----------

